# Albino Buck



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

pretty cool huh ???


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice picture! what state is he from.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wow cool I would like to see that during deer season. The person who got this pic was sure lucky to have a camera handy when they needed it. It's probaly amazing whats out there we don't ever see. Anyway very cool


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I took video of an albino mulie doe just West of Casper, Wy two years ago. It was pretty neat, only one I have ever seen.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Near Cable Wis. - I guess there was another one in the area - but it got hit by a car & someone else said it is illegal to shoot Albinos in Wisc.


----------

